# I got bored today :)



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2007)

What can I say since my X1950 Pro died in the arse I have been very bored!


----------



## Seany1212 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice boredom! , might do that to mine as its a boring beige colour at the mo and needs something to give it a nice touch. Any specific sort of paint you used?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2007)

Seany1212 said:


> Nice boredom! , might do that to mine as its a boring beige colour at the mo and needs something to give it a nice touch. Any specific sort of paint you used?



Yes good old enamel in a pressure pack. Make sure to get enamel as it can paint over acrilic but acrilic cannot go over enamel..... The paint wont stick..
And make sure to use primer on any surface that isnt already painted and if you are painting plastic use plastic primer first... That  makes paint stick to plastic.
I might try a flame job on the outside lol
And of course I will be adding a window!
If anyone has any ideas on a colour for the outside please comment.


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 1, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> Yes good old enamel in a pressure pack. Make sure to get enamel as it can paint over acrilic but acrilic cannot go over enamel..... The paint wont stick..
> And make sure to use primer on any surface that isnt already painted and if you are painting plastic use plastic primer first... That  makes paint stick to plastic.
> I might try a flame job on the outside lol
> And of course I will be adding a window!
> If anyone has any ideas on a colour for the outside please comment.



Nice job. A window will be great too. As for the outside color stay with black as it matches better with red. Or you can go with red on the outside too. But that could be a little more red. Here is what you can do. You already painted the inside red so the front, up and sides leave them black and paint the back of it red too


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2007)

I wonder what Bright green outside would look like?


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2007)

I wish I had the skills to do something like that


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2007)

Darknova said:


> I wish I had the skills to do something like that



It isnt that hard mate.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 1, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> It isnt that hard mate.



Last time I spraypainted it was VERY uneven lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Last time I spraypainted it was VERY uneven lol.



Ohh ahh well if you didnt live so far away I would do it for you

http://www.mnpctech.com/Paintingflames.html

Check out that link talk about pimp my pc.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice so far, and neat, too!  I wish I could hide my IDE ribbons that well!  Are you going to keep the outer case black or finish that up?



> Last time I spraypainted it was VERY uneven lol.



just make sure you spray somewhere that's not too windy, when it's not overly humid, and shoot for a mild temp day.  spray from about 1 foot back in even strokes.  use a good primer first, and keep in mind your primer color will effect your finish color.  That, and it just takes practice!


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 2, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> It isnt that hard mate.



Well i got heaps of dust on it and it looked terrible....


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 2, 2007)

I like the case but man that board is soo ugly


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2007)

FR@NK said:


> I like the case but man that board is soo ugly



I agree but at the time when I built that rig I had VERY limited funds and options..
I had a HIS AGP X1950 pro and 775 cpu ddr2 ram and that was pretty much the only board that would allow it all to happen. That is why I am building a new rig yo!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> very nice so far, and neat, too!  I wish I could hide my IDE ribbons that well!  Are you going to keep the outer case black or finish that up?
> 
> 
> 
> just make sure you spray somewhere that's not too windy, when it's not overly humid, and shoot for a mild temp day.  spray from about 1 foot back in even strokes.  use a good primer first, and keep in mind your primer color will effect your finish color.  That, and it just takes practice!



I have been toying with the idea of black with a orange front flaming along the sides with red highlighting the flames.
I will try it anyway.lol

edit... I might ad imperialreign.. The secret to a nice shine when using enamel is to do a fine 'tack' coat with your colour and then lay the paint on with your second coat and it will shine nicely. only wait five minute from tack coat to final coat and it will flatten out good.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah I have a gigabyte board too  so ugly yet functional lol.. I think I'll replace it and my cpu down the road for a cool board  than I'll have enough parts for a second compy that I could sell


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2007)

Chewy said:


> yeah I have a gigabyte board too  so ugly yet functional lol.. I think I'll replace it and my cpu down the road for a cool board  than I'll have enough parts for a second compy that I could sell



Yep I will have to sell this system when I get the graphics card for my new rig to raise the funds required for a hd2900


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2007)

FR@NK said:


> I like the case but man that board is soo ugly



And you reckon that the board is ugly.. Take a look at the one I pulled out!
:shadedshu


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 2, 2007)

> edit... I might ad imperialreign.. The secret to a nice shine when using enamel is to do a fine 'tack' coat with your colour and then lay the paint on with your second coat and it will shine nicely. only wait five minute from tack coat to final coat and it will flatten out good.



and for anyone else reading this - you can top it all off with an even coat of clear laquer for a really nice glossy finish


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> and for anyone else reading this - you can top it all off with an even coat of clear laquer for a really nice glossy finish



You can tell that you aint new to painting! I read in your profile that you are an automotive engineer so I suppose that you would have painted the odd car or part.


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice paintjob


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 2, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> You can tell that you aint new to painting! I read in your profile that you are an automotive engineer so I suppose that you would have painted the odd car or part.



  I've painted so many various auto parts over the years it's crazy!  Auto body panels are the worst, though - especially when you're trying to match up with the original, faded color . . . not to mention all the models I've built when I was young, and countless other little projects that required some spray . . . not an engineer yet, I'm a technician.  I diagnos and repair ailing vehicles.  I'm going to school for mechanical/automotive engineering.


----------



## Yin (Sep 2, 2007)

hetick paint job, Minding giving us a step by step guide on what we need to do something like that? I wanna TRY to do it lols


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> I've painted so many various auto parts over the years it's crazy!  Auto body panels are the worst, though - especially when you're trying to match up with the original, faded color . . . not to mention all the models I've built when I was young, and countless other little projects that required some spray . . . not an engineer yet, I'm a technician.  I diagnos and repair ailing vehicles.  I'm going to school for mechanical/automotive engineering.


Body work and paint matching were my 2 least favorite tasks when my family had the shop. I liked spraying a prepped car, however. My hand down favorite is still building engines, tho.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Body work and paint matching were my 2 least favorite tasks when my family had the shop. I liked spraying a prepped car, however. My hand down favorite is still building engines, tho.



  no doubt!  even more fun when rebuilding them for performance apps!  Nothing will make you feel great about yourself than hearing an 800hp 350 motor come to life for the first time, running straight headers (very, very loud!!).


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2007)

Even better is a Dart blocked big-inch small block. Ford or Chevy, doesn't matter. Even God himself will stand up and take notice of 420+ci of uncapped SB goodness. lol


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 2, 2007)

even more fun when you've got a built, uncapped PMD 455 home for the the weekend and feel like waking the neighbors (read: neighborhood) up at 3AM


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> even more fun when you've got a built, uncapped PMD 455 home for the the weekend and feel like waking the neighbors (read: neighborhood) up at 3AM



Nice.. One of my mates has a 460 stroker and it literly makes tears come from your eyes from the aviation fuel fumes coming from the exhaust.. Love it


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yin said:


> hetick paint job, Minding giving us a step by step guide on what we need to do something like that? I wanna TRY to do it lols



I might do somethig when it is finished and put it in the gallery also put a link to it on my sig.


----------



## OOTay (Sep 2, 2007)

thats one bitchin' paint job, i really really like the colors. red and black always look good together, turned out fantastic gj


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 2, 2007)

case is nice the board looks good also.I just like blue gigabyte boards i think they look better than Asus.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 2, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> case is nice the board looks good also.I just like blue gigabyte boards i think they look better than Asus.




I can agree - if yer talking about those cream colored PCBs, but the black is really nice, I think

gigaBlue has always looked a little odd to me, I guess


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 3, 2007)

ya i am talking about the cream colored PCB. The black boards by any maker are so sexy.I just have a thing for things and people that are black but i am white. :/


----------



## J-Man (Sep 3, 2007)

I will not ruin my Antec 900 .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 3, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I will not ruin my Antec 900 .



Antec did a good job on that them self. 
I am ready to get  now  it will hurt like a(already been told to watch what i say). JK i don't like the 900s but if you do that is all that is important.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2007)

OOTay said:


> thats one bitchin' paint job, i really really like the colors. red and black always look good together, turned out fantastic gj



Thanks, It had to come apart to be cleaned anyway so I thought whats five bucks worth of paint. Coz now it looks a million bucks compared to before.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 18, 2007)

That's pretty nice. 

(the case, not your video card dieing)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 18, 2007)

looks really neat, matches that butterfly pillow ...


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 18, 2007)

You should paint your back plate black along with all the slots plates.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 27, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> looks really neat, matches that butterfly pillow ...



Yep I just had that in the background for contrast. You guys prolly think I am queer now


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> What can I say since my X1950 Pro died in the arse I have been very bored!



Arr CRAP you made me want do mine to now lol..

Think that would go well with my Red Rosewill fans and 2900 lol

Nice job .

EDIT  What spray did you use ?.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just enamel paint from the cheap shop.


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 27, 2007)

Howd you get the front panel off theat case? I have the same case lying around but cant get it off.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 28, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> Howd you get the front panel off theat case? I have the same case lying around but cant get it off.


These cases the front should just pull off. (after pushing all of the clips in...look on the inside you will see cream coloured clips) Others usualy have a lever or some sort of mechanism to release the front panel.
Plastic can take a beating maybe you just arnt being rough enough thinking you are going to break it. Hope this helps


----------



## keakar (Oct 2, 2007)

you got it red and your running ati so why not go ati red and black with silver grafics all over.

im sure you can find a nice sharp color scheme from them that you like.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 2, 2007)

that would actually look fairly neat, I think - especially if it's tastefully done.

Hell, if you've got enough skill and were up for it, you could paint the ATi logo on the side panel - OR, if you installed a window into the panel, you could etch the ATi logo into that, or maybe grab some red lightly-tinted acrylic or lexan for the window, etch the ATi logo (which would end up being that greyish-white, like when you scuff clear plastic), and that would be cool, too.

Although, just some thoughts   Make sure you do what you'll be happy with


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nah I will be selling this rig very shortly. I need money to buy a HD2900xt.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 3, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> Yes good old enamel in a pressure pack. Make sure to get enamel as it can paint over acrilic but acrilic cannot go over enamel..... The paint wont stick..
> And make sure to use primer on any surface that isnt already painted and if you are painting plastic use plastic primer first... That  makes paint stick to plastic.
> I might try a flame job on the outside lol
> And of course I will be adding a window!
> If anyone has any ideas on a colour for the outside please comment.



go for light yellow and a darker orange outline for an outer flame effect, make it like a fireball on the front of your case with it thining along the sides with the flames liking at the end before it cuts onto the back plate.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 5, 2007)

> Nah I will be selling this rig very shortly. I need money to buy a HD2900xt.



In that case . . . chrome it.  It'll be worth more


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very funny..... I hope I can sell it as it is and get enough to buy a hd2900 xt


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey nice job, but I'd prefer another color .


----------

